# 100w Module



## johan (26/6/14)

Yihiecar's new 100W module: http://www.yihiecigar.com/products_info/YiHiEcigar-SX330-V3-100W-New-Vapor-Chip-270814.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

shew, who will be brave enough to use such power?

i take it this isnt for the conventional vaper, but probably more for the cloud chasers?


----------



## Gizmo (26/6/14)

I just love China! I will use 100Ws for sure..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

Riaz said:


> shew, who will be brave enough to use such power?
> 
> i take it this isnt for the conventional vaper, but probably more for the cloud chasers?


 
Vicious Ant launched a 200W Box mod last month and its totally sold out


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

johan said:


> Vicious Ant launched a 200W Box mod last month and its totally sold out


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/6/14)

30w is a bit hectic...100w will be insane


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

When chilling with a nice tobacco flavour sub-ohm on a mech you're already looking at close to 60W (0.3Ω coil)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

will these modules fit in the hana/ cana clones thats been flying around here on the forum for the last few days?


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

Riaz said:


> will these modules fit in the hana/ cana clones thats been flying around here on the forum for the last few days?


 
Don't know as data sheets and sizes not yet available on their website


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

I agree @johan. 30w aint such a big thing when you consider what us mech guys have been playing around above there for ages.


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

duckduck said:


> I agree @johan. 30w aint such a big thing when you consider what us mech guys have been playing around above there for ages.


 
You know what I'm bitching about:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RezaD (26/6/14)

johan said:


> Yihiecar's new 100W module: http://www.yihiecigar.com/products_info/YiHiEcigar-SX330-V3-100W-New-Vapor-Chip-270814.html
> 
> View attachment 7237


So "Project Rhino" will be followed by "Project Wildebees" ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

RezaD said:


> So "Project Rhino" will be followed by "Project Wildebees" ?


 
Still a sore point. We are not allowed to refer to that. It is hereby known as "The project which shall not be named"


----------



## RezaD (26/6/14)

duckduck said:


> Still a sore point. We are not allowed to refer to that. It is hereby known as "The project which shall not be named"


 
In other words you are "ducking" the question?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

devdev said:


> Still a sore point. We are not allowed to refer to that. It is hereby known as "The project which shall not be named"


 
"Baruch Hashem" ducduck - Thanks a million for the new avatar, its stunning, its gorgeous, its a feast on my eyes, tonight I can go to bed in peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

johan said:


> "Baruch Hashem" ducduck - Thanks a million for the new avatar, its stunning, its gorgeous, its a feast on my eyes, tonight I can go to bed in peace


 
We are taking it back to the roots here @johan.

My old nick, a new avatar, and a little fun for all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

devdev said:


> We are taking it back to the roots here @johan.
> 
> My old nick, a new avatar, and a little fun for all


 
Yip, but the most innovative and relevant avatar ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

johan said:


> Yip, but the most innovative and relevant avatar ever


 
I only wish this had been a coil that I had made. Saw this when searching for a Reo to use in my JZ avatar, and I was surprised no one had seen it or used it before.

This one will be around for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

Note that these boards do not step down the voltage so minimum wattage will be quite high on low ohm coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

Why dont we just get 2 wires, insert them into a wall socket, and touch the wires to the atomizer.

220v to 230v vape any one?

If you use my mod please send me R500 and proof of payment 


Thanks ! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

